# Aigo Lüfter



## Klozilla (4. Oktober 2017)

*Aigo Lüfter*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne die Aigo Lüfter kaufen, weil sie mMn schön sind und das noch für relativ wenig Geld. Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht wie gut sie sind, da ich leider keine Infos finde zu denen? Der Preis wäre bei 46,99 €, gibt es dort vielleicht auch alternativen bis 50 € mit dem Ring Aussehen.  Die Steuerung soll nur über den Controller gehen, allerdings stört mich das nicht sehr.
Wo wird dann der Hauptanschluss angeschlossen, bzw. besitze ich soein Anschluss bei meinem Mainboard? (Asrock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4)

Gruß Klozilla


----------



## Chimera (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Optisch sehen die Lüfter nach irgendwelchem Chinazeugs aus, wohl deshalb findet man hier auch kaum ne vernünftige Review dazu. Bis zu deinem Post kannte ich die Lüfter (Kühler hab ich noch gar keine von denen gesehen) auch nur von den typischen China-Shops, wie Gearbest. Dürftest da wohl Versuchskaninchen spielen  Wie die Lüfis angeschlossen werden, ist anhand der wenigen Bilder schwer zu sagen. Controllerseitig haben sie jedenfalls nen eigenen Anschluss, sprich simples anschliessen am Board geht nicht. Vom Controller her dürft aber ein stinkpiepnormaler 3 oder 4 Pin Richtung Board gehen und solche hat jedes Mobo.
Ob es sich lohnt, irgendwelche unbekannte Lüfter einzukaufen? Musst du wissen, ich persönlich würd so ein Risiko nur dann eingehen, wenn ich sie sehr günstig haben könnt oder geschenkt bekommen würd, aber sonst eher nicht. Bin halt ein gebranntes Kind und hab schon mal den Fehler gemacht und bei Amazon irgend so nen unbekannten Lüfi (der optisch bissel wie ein Mix aus bekannten Lüfis aussah) geholt. Die Kohle hät ich ebenso ins Klo spülen können, hät ich gleich viel davon gehabt. Waren zwar optisch hübsch, aber kaum drehten sie sich, hörte man das billige Lager sofort raus (es harzte, klackerte, schliff). Flogen nach nur einem Tag in den Müll.
Seither kommen bei mir, wenn der Anspruch absolute Ruhe bei guter Leistung ist, nur noch bewährte Lüfis rein. Da weiss ich dan nauch, dass die selbst nach Jahren noch 1A laufen und nicht nach paar Tagen/Wochen/Monaten anfangen zu lärmen  Ergo: kannst den Versuch wagen und mit etwas Glück ist es ja ein Glücksgriff (ist halt wie im Lotto) oder aber drauf verzichten und auf getestetes setzen. Nicht alles aus China ist Müll, bestes Beispiel ist Deepcool: deren Kühler, welcher unter dem Label Alpenföhn verkauft wurden, waren jeweils recht beliebte (sei es der Ice Blade Pro aka Brocken oder der Assassin aka K2, die UF Lüfis aka WingBoost, etc.). Zudem lassen auch viele der bekannteren Marken in Asien produzieren. Selbst das hoch gelobte Noctua ist zwar ein europäisches Label, der Mutterkonzern sitzt aber in Taiwan 

Edit: Hab grad bei diesem Modell gesehen, dass man die Lüfter wohl gar nicht am Board regeln oder anschliessen kann: Aigo C3 3-pack RGB 120mm Case Cooling Fan with Controller -$39.68 Online Shopping| GearBest.com. Sieht so aus, als ob man sie nur über den Controller in nem gewissen Rahmen regeln kann. Leider fand ich nix dazu, welchen Bereich man regeln kann. Wäre für mich(!) persönlich ein totales NoGo, vorallem weil man die Lüfter eben nicht standalone direkt am Board nutzen kann und man somit auf diese Controllerbox angewiesen ist (bedeutet aber auch: Box kaputt, Lüfis plötzlich nutzlos).


----------



## Klozilla (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Naja Box Kaputt-> Lüfter auch, so wäre es ja dann bei den meisten RGB Lüfter mit dem Ring Design. 

Laut Amazon Bewertungen sollen die ja ganz Ok sein. 
Sonst finde ich leider nur welche ab 70 € oder mehr.


----------



## KnSN (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Klozilla! 

Das ASRock Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4, welches dem ASRock Z170 Extreme4 entspricht, verkraftet an kaum einem einzigen seiner insgesamt 6x Insulation Displacement Connectors des Nuvoton NCT6791D (Low-Pin Count Super Input/Output Interface) die Stromstärke von solchen Lüfter-Bundles, welche diejenigen Lüfter mitsamt LED-Controller über einen einzelnen Connector koppelt. 
Welche Gehauselufter fur Define R5 - ComputerBase Forum 

Der Header CHA_FAN1 steht in einem N-Channel mit dem Header CHA_FAN4 und der Header CHA_FAN2 steht in einem N-Channel mit dem Header CHA_FAN3, zusammen versorgt sie ein Controller mit etwa 2.0 ~ 2.5 A, wovon die Header CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2 den Hauptstrom anliegen haben, sie leisten je in etwa 0.75 A; wenn an den Headern CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2 ein großer Energiebedarf besteht so sinkt die Leistungsfähigkeit von den Headern CHA_FAN3 und CHA_FAN4 auf in etwa 0.5 A; bei großer Belastung von den Headern CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2 sinkt die Leistungsfähigkeit von dem Header CHA_FAN3 auf in etwa  0.25 A; des Weiteren ist der Header CHA_FAN3 als der einzige Header lediglich über das ASRock FATAL1TY UEFI und über das ASRock F-Stream Tuning Utility ansteuerbar und dessen prozentual geringstmöglicher Leistungsmodus beträgt 25%, er kann demnach als der einzige Header die Stromversorgung nicht gen Nullpunkt regeln. Die Header CPU_FAN1 und CPU_FAN2 sind in einem N-Channel, sie leisten je in etwa 1.0 A, indes großer Gesamtbelastung beträgt die maximale Stromstärke 1.5 ~ 2.0 A. 

Das AIGO RGB besteht aus 3x Lüftern mit je 120 mm, so richtig? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwecks Ermangelung zur Translation in die indogermanischen Sprachen kann ich dem Hiragana auf den Lüftern ihre Spezifikation nicht entlocken. 

Ein 120mm-Lüfter legt einen Maximalstrom gen 0.15 ~ 0.25 A an, die RGB-LEDs in weniger aufwendig umgesetzt so in etwa 0.05 ~ 0.15 A, ergo 0.20 ~ 0.40 A je Lüfter, zusammen eventuell gerade so ausreichend für einen der beiden Header CPU_FAN1 und CPU_FAN2, doch für die Header CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2 ist 's selbst nach der mittelprächtigen Berechnung von gesamt 0.90 A viel zu arg und die Header CHA_FAN3 und CHA_FAN4 kannst Du von Deinem Vorhaben komplett ausklammern! 

LG!


----------



## Klozilla (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Ja sind 3x 120, aber dann wären garkeine RGB Lüfter möglich, wenn ich es dann richtig verstanden habe bzw. sehr knapp?


----------



## KnSN (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Notfalls direkt an das Netzteil anschließen! Wenn eine Regelung möglich sein soll, insofern der inbegriffene Controller diese nicht ermöglicht, dann direkt über eine externe Lüftersteuerung, beispielsweise von dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Chimera (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Wenn du dir mal das oben verlinkte Bild genauer anguckst, dann siehst du: Saft bezieht es direkt vom Netzteil, geregelt wird per Controller, da wird weder Controller noch Lüfi am Board angeschlossen. Nur weil etwas ähnlich aussieht, heisst dies nicht, dass sie gleich sind. Die meisten teureren Modelle wie eben die Riing haben noch ein separates Kabel, welches den Controller mit dem Mobo verbindet. Dies auch deshalb, weil man die RGB Beleuchtung über Software steuert (bei den Riing Plus RGB). Viele Lüfis sind nicht einfach so teuer, sondern oftmals eben auch wegen speziellen Features, die nun mal kosten. Ein Noctua Lüfis ist ja auch nicht so teuer, weil er kackbraun aussieht, sondern weil Noctua a) mit die besten Lager am Markt verwendet,  b) sie ihre 6 Jahre Garantie nicht nur aus Jux gewähren und c) man davon ausgehen kann, dass der Lüfi dank hoher Quali auch in 10 Jahren noch ordentlich läuft (meine beiden NF-P12 sind nun 10 Jahre alt und noch immer kein Fiepen oder Schleifen zu hören).
Übrigens, auch die LED Lüfis von NZXT und Corsair haben ein ganz anderes Verwendungsmuster, sprich sie lassen sich dank Anschluss am Mobo noch über ne Software regeln (Corsair Link und CAM Software). Guckt man sich den Controller von den Aigo mal genauer an, so sieht man: all dies wird bei diesen am Controller geregelt, der Speed (wohl vom Geblinke), die Modi und die Drehzahl. Und Bewertungen in Shops sollt man nicht immer für bare Münze nehmen. Dort bewerten nicht nur Leute, die tagtäglich mit HW zu tun haben oder z.B. Lautstärke seriös messen, sondern eben 08/15-Käufer und drum muss man es mit Vorsicht geniessen. Ich hab z.B. damals bei den eLoop B12-2 auch nur positives im Shop gelesen, 2 bestellt und bis heute reut mich jeder Cent davon (find deren Luftbewegungsgeräusch grässlich!).
Drum: entweder halt den Mut haben und es einfach testen oder eben den Reviews vertrauen und zu bewertem greifen.

Edit: Kleine Korrektur:  der Hersteller sitzt in Malaysia und nicht China. Bei Aliexpress siehst du auch, wie der Controller von innen aussieht: Aliexpress.com :  Aigo RGB Fall Lufter 120mm 6pin Silent Lufter Mit LED Ring Einstellbar Farbe Fall Kuhlerlufter Computer Wasser Lufter 12 cm von verlasslichen water cooler fan-Lieferanten auf Shenzhen GTY Trading Co. Ltd. Store kaufen. Gibt zwei verschiedene Controller, doch bei keinem(!) ist ein Anschluss am Mobo möglich.


----------



## Klozilla (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Wie/Wo soll dies am NT angeschlossen werden? Wenn ich mir die Stecker bei meinem Straight Power 10 ansehe, dann sehe ich dort nur den 24 Pin Stecker, 12V CPU (2x 12V P4), 2x PCIe und mehrere Sata Anschlüsse. Sind damit die Anschlüsse für die CPU gemeint?


----------



## Chimera (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Bitte klick doch einfach mal auf meinen ersten Link, dann siehst du, dass dem Kit 2 Kabel mit Anschlüssen zum durchschleifen beiliegen: entweder am 24 Pin ATX oder eben 4 Pin Molex. Gäb es auch nur eine Möglichkeit, um den Controller am Mobo anschliessen zu können, sei es per Lüfterkabel oder eben USB, dann würde so ein Kabel auch beiliegen, doch das tut es nicht und an keinem der beiden möglichen Controllerkästen hat es Anschlüsse für 3 oder 4 Pin Kabel, sondern nur ihre eigenen 6 Pin und 2 Pin.
Übrigens, die Bilder bei Amazon müssen nicht mal im Ansatz stimmen, denn guckt man mal bei Aliexpress rein, dann sieht der Controller schon wieder gaaaanz anders aus (ne offene Platine, jedoch mit denselben Anschlüssen). Wenn du so etwas willst was man auch über das Mobo regeln kann, dann würd ich eher die Kits von NZXT, Corsair und Thermaltake in Betracht ziehen. Denn zu diesen findest du zig seriöse Reviews, die dem ganzen auch ne einwandfreie Funktion nachsagen. DA kann man noch viel eher vertrauen als ein paar Shopbewertungen. 
Aber da du bei Amazon ja eh Rückgaberecht hast: bestell es doch einfach, guck es an und wenn es dir nicht gefällt, dann schick es zurück. Soooo simpel ist es undvorallem weisst du dann auch viel mehr als durch raten ab Bildern 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KnSN (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Der verlinkten Homepage von #Chimera sind 4.20 W zu entnehmen, demzufolge 0.35 A, womöglich fehlt die Einberechnung von den LEDs, was in so obligatorisch auf den Lüftern angegeben ist, es entspricht mal 3 gleich 1.05 A / 12.60 W. 
Bei den 0.35 A von einem 120mm-Lüfter gehe ich davon aus, dass die LEDs mit ihren ca. 0.10 ~ 0.15 A mit einbezogen sind. 

Das langt für eine Netzteil-Schiene insoweit, dass keine zu vielen und/oder zu großen Verbraucher an ihr zerren. Hochwertige Netzteile verkraften mehr als 24 Watt, ich gehe aber mal nicht davon aus, dass wer mit einem 200~300€ teuren Netzteil sich solch günstige Lüfter anschafft. 

Auf der von #Chimera verlinkten Webseite ist in einer gut durchschauberen Abbilderung zu entnehmen, wie der Controller an das Netzteil an zu schließen ist: 
Aliexpress.com :  Aigo RGB Fall Lufter 120mm 6pin Silent Lufter Mit LED Ring Einstellbar Farbe Fall Kuhlerlufter Computer Wasser Lufter 12 cm von verlasslichen water cooler fan-Lieferanten auf Shenzhen GTY Trading Co. Ltd. Store kaufen


----------



## Klozilla (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Also das keine Software oder ähnliches dabei ist, stört mich nicht. Vorallem wegen der Beleuchtung wäre es mir egal, da ich es sowieso nur einmal einstellen würde. Nur die Lüfter Drehzahl wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, aber man kann ja auch nicht alles für den Preis haben. ^^
Wegen dem Anschluss verstehe ich das irgendwie trotzdem nicht, ist damit dieser 4 Pin Stecker gemeint der über die ersten PCIe x16 Anschluss steht? 
Oder ist damit wirklich das NT gemeint? (Der gleiche Anschluss wie HDD oder der 20(+4) Stecker?)
ASRock > Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming K4

Edit: Laut dem Bild vom Chimera hätte ich dann den neuen Anschluss der an das MB(24) und NT(24) angeschlossen wird und dadurch ein zusätzlicher Stecker entsteht für dem Controller?


----------



## KnSN (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Keine Ahnung, wo Du etwas um PCI-Express siehst, aber der große, fette, 4-polige Stecker, Big-Molex genannt, den Du von einem jeden Netzteil kennst und von einem jeden betagten Laufwerk, ist derjenige Anschluss, welcher an das passende Gegenstück von einem Netzteil verbunden wird, oder mit einen entsprechenden Adapter an einem der SATA-Power-Connectors des Netzteils Kabelstränge. 
Des Weiteren ist ein 3-Pin-Low-Pin-Count-Stecker zu erkennen, Midi-Molex genannt, kommt an einem herkömmlichen Lüfter-Anschluss, wenn man nicht direkt an ein Netzteil verbinden will. 
Bis zu drei Lüfter packen die beiden Header CPU_FAN1 und CPU_FAN2, wovon einer für die Lüfter des CPU-Kühlers besetzt ist. Willst Du mehrere Lüfter per Mainboard ansteuern, insofern es das Netzteil nicht werden soll, dann musst Du die Lüfter auf die insgesamt 6 verfügbaren Lüfter-Anschlüsse aufteilen, was zusätzliche Controller erfordert.


----------



## Klozilla (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Also ein ganz normaler HDD/DVD Stecker der vom NT kommt?


----------



## KnSN (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Korrekt! ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*** 

***Zur rechten Seite ein Molex Power Supply Connector und zur linken Seite ein SATA Power Supply Connector. 

So sieht ein solcher Adapter aus, welcher nötig ist, wenn der jeweilige Anschluss indisponibel ist. Mittels einem solchen Adapter kann man von Big-Molex auf SATA-Power stecken und umgekehrt.


----------



## Klozilla (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Okay vielen Dank euch


----------



## larsr78 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Hat sie denn jetzt mal jemand gekauft?  

Feedback? Überlege auch gerade und bin für jedes feedback dankbar!


----------



## Klozilla (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Ich habe sie bei Amazon bestellt, sollten morgen da sein.


----------



## Klozilla (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Aigo Lüfter*

Ich habe sie bei Amazon bestellt, sollten morgen da sein.

Edit:
Die Lüfter sind nun da und ich habe sie auch getestet. Mir persönlich gefallen sie sehr gut und ich werde diese auch behalten.
Da ich nur ältere 80mm Lüfter habe und keine aktuellen, kann ich leider keinen direkten Vergleich machen, was die Lautstärke betrifft.
Das sind meine persönlichen Vor- und Nachteile:

Vorteile:
- Erste Stufe leise
- Viele Farbkombinationen
- Preis / Leistung
- Optisch finde ich sie sogar schöner als andere RGB Varianten mit dem Ring-Design

Nachteile:
- Alles nur über den Controller regelbar
- Nur zwei verschiedene Umdrehungen/Minuten einstellbar
- Auf Stufe zwei sind sie dann normalerweise nicht überhörbar

Da für mich die Nachteile nicht stören, fallen sie somit alle weg. Wenn nötig würde ich die zweite Stufe bei den Umdrehungen im Sommer einschalten.


----------

